# Spraying house paint with auto paint gun



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

So are they conventional (uses a compressor) or airless?
Can they handle heavy viscosity and make a decent fan?
What paint are you planning to use?
What are you planning on spraying?

We can be a Pain in the Azz- wanting real info and stuff in order to answer a question that you have probably already decided on for yourself.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> So are they conventional (uses a compressor) or airless?
> Can they handle heavy viscosity and make a decent fan?
> What paint are you planning to use?
> What are you planning on spraying?
> ...


My setup is a compressor with automotive guns, I have pot seperate based guns, classic pot on gun, and HVLP pot on top of gun types.
The paint would be standard HD or Lowes ext house paint.
The project would be the entire outside of the house, then next year or so the entire interior.

As far as the fan goes, I don't have a clue if my setup can handle a decent fan, it works great for painting cars, but car paint is MUCH thinner, almost water like.

From the info I have so far, it looks like this is a bad idea and renting a house paint sprayer would be the way to go. I might end up renting one.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree. I don't think it can handle the thickness or the volume. You could also do ALOT better than box store paint. 
Look around here , you'll find lots of reasons..

Plus- sounds like you have some exp. with spraying. I never recommend spraying to someone who doesnt know masking, sheilding, backbrushing, backrolling, correct priming etc. 
You on it?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a friend that did that very thing using my spray apparatus and he regrets even thinking about it now. He had to thin the paint to get it through the guns then paint and repaint several coats to cover. The high spraying was a pain moving the ladder repeatedly.

Home centers sell inexpensive electric diaphragm sprayers that aren't the best but work fine for house and fence painting.

Just for what its worth.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

before you rent a sprayer, check the cost of purchasing one. in my area it would have cost me 100.00 per day to rent a sprayer vs. 300.00 to buy one. since i knew i would need one for at least 2 days (on this particular project,) plus all future needs.......it was a no brainer.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea the rental price is pretty harsh. This is the time when you need a 'friend' you can borrow a sprayer from 
Maybe I'll hunt one down from CL.

Are those electric hand held one worth anything?
I don't mind hard work, just need to keep within a budget.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a hint that some contractors use when it comes to renting small equipment.

If the rental cost for the one job comes up to or exceeds 55% of the cost to buy the tool...buy it. You can always sell it and recoup the cost less what you would have had in rental for a break-even position. You may however want to hang on to it. This takes away the pressure of having to return a rental tool and having it cost more than you expected after all.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Only if she was drinking it.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Applying this with an airless unit (where you can spray the paint without reduction) is by far the best application method. Having to thin viscous latex paint to get it through an HVLP gun causes coverage and overspray problems.


----------

